# 2011 bows. What do you think fellow finger flingers?



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

What happened to the Brigadier? Only 1-year? That does suck!You still have Mathews and Hoyt as well.


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

the alpine concorde looks promising as well


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

I like Hoyt then Martin.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I also notice that PSE have upped their game, although I'm not too sure about a shoot through riser for fingers, anyone have any experience? Plus Athens are said to have a 40" plus ATA ready to go.

As for Bowtech, they lost me when they discontinued the Constitution as the Brigadier was too short in DL for me.

I'm liking my ShadowCat, it's turning into a very useful bow, but our choices seems to get less and less, year on year.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Mathews has a new Apex 8 which looks great @ 42.25", but, I just cannot afford a MSRP of $1299.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

"I just cannot afford a MSRP of $1299"

The prices are wrong! A new bow costs more than a good, scoped rifle and a year later has half the resale. Mathews has alot of prostaffers to pay I guess.


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking foward to shooting the Excel.It should be a primo finger bow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Alpine new 40'' bow retails at 619.00


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

bout said:


> Alpine new 40'' bow retails at 619.00


It's great to see companies like Alpine regarding target & finger shooters as valued customers. Unfortunately, when I checked with the office the Alpine is only available with 80% let off, which I don't get along well with.

I'm also impressed with Mathews (but not the UK importer...long story) they have actually increased the number of bows suitable for finger shooters.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Hoyt Contender @ 41" a-a w/sprials ..


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

So before the list of bows and manufacturers gets too long: Has anyone SEEN or better still SHOT any of the 2011 models?

Or are they just on web sites waiting for the ATA show?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

you can set the let off to what you want I have mine around 65 at this time and is very easy to do.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Maitland is also going to bring out a 42" model. Im not certain what the let-off is going to be though.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

bout said:


> you can set the let off to what you want I have mine around 65 at this time and is very easy to do.


That's good news, thanks.

Don't keep us guessing, what's it like?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, thank goodness for the Martin ShadowCat. The 2010 model is very similar to the 2011 model so I'm not sure their is any real value in the upgrade.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I just picked up a Shadowcat and really like it so far, awsome bow.
Don.


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

just started shooting fingers again had a brain fart and was going to flip to the dark side (release) LOL but I'm back now. My shadow cat is great the best finger bow I think I have ever shot


----------

